# If there has never been a "jobs market this hot", why are there so many ants hustling?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://finance.yahoo.com/video/never-seen-jobs-market-hot-161323310.html



If the jobs market were really hot, ants would be able to have a good-paying gig, resulting in a lot fewer ants, and thus the return from hustling would be higher. 

I'm not buying it.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

For these kinds of opportunities:


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/video/never-seen-jobs-market-hot-161323310.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is that 'good paying gig' now isn't enough to cover necessities, so people have to work a 2nd job to make their dollar go as far as it used to It's only going to get worse as our government thinks they are playing as the bank in Monopoly


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Post Baby Boom Generation started retiring in 2011.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Consider the source.

Yahoo news is barely a rung above the National Enquirer.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/video/never-seen-jobs-market-hot-161323310.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The truth is people don't want to work traditional jobs where they have to follow rules, adhere to tight schedules, and meet productivity requirements. They'd rather drive around in their cars all day.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I wouldn't say the job market is hot but there are plenty of jobs still out there paying well over $15 an hour entry level. I've been doing interviews all this week. The app thing just isn't worth really doing anymore in my market even as part time but I guess to some it is.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

There are many jobs but some drivers may not be able to do physical jobs, others may not care for traditional employment since they’ve either been self-employed too long and/or they desire the autonomy and flexibility with gig work, others may be too old (ageism), others may be too young with no verifiable experience, others are unemployable, others may not have the skills needed to do a different job and others cannot pass a drug test. 

The reasons are endless since every person’s situation, skill set and wants are all different. And many may be happy doing gig work, I was self-employed for years before returning to a professional, white collar career. It was a tough transition having to have scheduled work time and required weekly meetings and conference calls, working overtime with no extra pay (salary), having a dress code and having a boss who was a micromanaging asshole. Thankfully several years later, my pay has increased 30%, and I’m in a different position without workplace toxicity.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> I wouldn't say the job market is hot but there are plenty of jobs still out there paying well over $15 an hour entry level. I've been doing interviews all this week. The app thing just isn't worth really doing anymore in my market even as part time but I guess to some it is.


Good luck! Hope one of the interviews leads to a job offer that’s a good fit for you.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

I think most of them are like me. They still have nightmares of their old boss standing by the time clock as you walk in the door 20 minutes late giving you that evil look that you better have a doctor's note from God or your going to be clearing out your desk real soon. Then they suddenly realize 55 cents per mile ain't as bad as it sounds. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Good luck! Hope one of the interviews leads to a job offer that’s a good fit for you.


Thanks, me too! One thing I that has changed that I do like is it doesn't take an hour to apply for a position on most company websites anymore. Most now you just upload a resume and it copies the resume accurately into the form fields if required, that used to take forever.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Thanks, me too! One thing I that has changed that I do like is it doesn't take an hour to apply for a position on most company websites anymore. Most now you just upload a resume and it copies the resume accurately into the form fields if required, that used to take forever.


Yes those long applications used to be a tedious task


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I think most of them are like me. They still have nightmares of their old boss standing by the time clock as you walk in the door 20 minutes late giving you that evil look that you better have a doctor's note from God or your going to be clearing out your desk real soon. Then they suddenly realize 55 cents per mile ain't as bad as it sounds. 🤣🤣🤣


my last normal job was in 1999, 7 years shipping clerk for apl logistics (american president line)
i was responsible for 50+ doors,
they had a point system of 7, get 7 points you are fired,
it was 9 points when i started working, lowered to 7 points 5 years later,
and a promise of time off or even a vacation meant nothing, the needs of the business take priority,
1 minute to 1 hour 59 minutes = 1/2 a point
more than 2 hours late is the same as no show = 2 points, 2 hours late or don't clock in at all still = 2 point
you would get 1 point removed every 30 days, but if you get a 1//2 point or more within that 30 days
the 30 days count resets, so yes rideshare works for me.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> my last normal job was in 1999, 7 years shipping clerk for apl logistics (american president line)
> i was responsible for 50+ doors,
> they had a point system of 7, get 7 points you are fired,
> it was 9 points when i started working, lowered to 7 points 5 years later,
> ...


I still can't help but wonder how much longer things will last before it's time to pay back the piper. Having millions of unfilled jobs along with ride share options is a bonus for job seekers, but I fear the return of the opposite. Millions of job shortages, bosses with short leashes around everyone's necks, and that hard nose crack the whip supervisor checking your production numbers. Not to mention major declines in salary. If those days return antidepressant sales will quadruple.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

*The ants have heard Rick Ross.





*


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I still can't help but wonder how much longer things will last before it's time to pay back the piper. Having millions of unfilled jobs along with ride share options is a bonus for job seekers, but I fear the return of the opposite. Millions of job shortages, bosses with short leashes around everyone's necks, and that hard nose crack the whip supervisor checking your production numbers. Not to mention major declines in salary. If those days return antidepressant sales will quadruple.


The pandemic showed people they don’t want and won’t tolerate that anymore. Sure some bosses and industries are still like that, but many are not.

More companies will need to evolve and realize the short lease management style isn’t working, or they will not be able to attract or retain workers. There are many more flex jobs now where employees can work from home a few days a week and/or create their own schedule. Obviously some industries people can’t wfh.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Ludy said:


> The problem is that 'good paying gig' now isn't enough to cover necessities, so people have to work a 2nd job to make their dollar go as far as it used to It's only going to get worse as our government thinks they are playing as the bank in Monopoly
> 
> View attachment 671646


So the Fed learned how to print money from Monopoly?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I think most of them are like me. They still have nightmares of their old boss standing by the time clock as you walk in the door 20 minutes late giving you that evil look that you better have a doctor's note from God or your going to be clearing out your desk real soon. Then they suddenly realize 55 cents per mile ain't as bad as it sounds. 🤣🤣🤣


I used to work as an engineer for a major defense contractor, and because I had to bill out accurate to a tenth of an hour, I got anal retentive about marking down everything.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I still can't help but wonder how much longer things will last before it's time to pay back the piper. Having millions of unfilled jobs along with ride share options is a bonus for job seekers, but I fear the return of the opposite. Millions of job shortages, bosses with short leashes around everyone's necks, and that hard nose crack the whip supervisor checking your production numbers. Not to mention major declines in salary. If those days return antidepressant sales will quadruple.


Oh, the opposite will come soon enough, even if the introduction of self-driving cars takes longer than expected. At the very least, the peak of the Baby Boom will age past retirement age, so less folks are going to be retiring, bringing balance back to The Force the labor market. And there is the steady erosion of jobs in the normal course of human events technological & managerial evolution.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> my last normal job was in 1999, 7 years shipping clerk for apl logistics (american president line)
> i was responsible for 50+ doors,
> they had a point system of 7, get 7 points you are fired,
> it was 9 points when i started working, lowered to 7 points 5 years later,
> ...


Wow, that sounds like some forums I'm part of (i.e., getting dinged for "improper content" ), including the reddits. (UberPeople has been the nicest to me. )


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Invisible said:


> The pandemic showed people they don’t want and won’t tolerate that anymore. Sure some bosses and industries are still like that, but many are not.
> 
> More companies will need to evolve and realize the short lease management style isn’t working, or they will not be able to attract or retain workers. There are many more flex jobs now where employees can work from home a few days a week and/or create their own schedule. Obviously some industries people can’t wfh.


Our days are numbered in my opinion. The moment an employer gets 50 applications in a week versus the 5 they are getting now the interview question will immediately change from "How soon can you start?" to "Tell us why you think we should hire you for this position." followed by " You should be hearing from us in the next one or two weeks after we have made our decision." Damn. Damn. Damn. 😩


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Our days are numbered in my opinion. The moment an employer gets 50 applications in a week versus the 5 they are getting now the interview question will immediately change from "How soon can you start?" to "Tell us why you think we should hire you for this position." followed by " You should be hearing from us in the next one or two weeks after we have made our decision." Damn. Damn. Damn. 😩


I don’t think many are opting for traditional jobs anymore.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> For these kinds of opportunities:


You took it didn’t you!

I knew you worshipped Dara!!!




JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/video/never-seen-jobs-market-hot-161323310.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because we love to be abused or just do not want to work within confined spaces where we could catch Covid… 

( I know )


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Our days are numbered in my opinion. The moment an employer gets 50 applications in a week versus the 5 they are getting now the interview question will immediately change from "How soon can you start?" to "Tell us why you think we should hire you for this position." followed by " You should be hearing from us in the next one or two weeks after we have made our decision." Damn. Damn. Damn. 😩


Shall I put you down as a supporter of Guaranteed CHEESE Income?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Shall I put you down as a supporter of Guaranteed CHEESE Income?


I support guaranteed cheese.

Maybe $100,000 per month.

The program, however, should be limited to deserving delivery drivers.

Seems that I am the only driver deserving of this special program and all other petioners should be denied.

I am thinking of creating a change.org petition championing my special status.

Would you or other posters on this forum be amenable to signing my petition?

Maybe @Uberbefair could be the first signatory.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> I support guaranteed cheese.
> 
> Maybe $100,000 per month.
> 
> ...


First you have to sign his petition, before he signs yours. 😀


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> First you have to sign his petition, before he signs yours. 😀


Did you actually read that petition?

Seems the actionable item referenced most often was a parking ticket issue.

Guessing the Prime Minister of Canada is gonna jump right on that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Did you actually read that petition?
> 
> Seems the actionable item referenced most often was a parking ticket issue.
> 
> Guessing the Prime Minister of Canada is gonna jump right on that.


Yes I did, but I didn’t sign it. I also stopped reading that thread after the 3rd page. Every so often I look to see how many pages it’s at with you or Woodbutcher going back n forth with him.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I still can't help but wonder how much longer things will last before it's time to pay back the piper. Having millions of unfilled jobs along with ride share options is a bonus for job seekers, but I fear the return of the opposite. Millions of job shortages, bosses with short leashes around everyone's necks, and that hard nose crack the whip supervisor checking your production numbers. Not to mention major declines in salary. If those days return antidepressant sales will quadruple.


Thank the heavens for prop. 22 in CA.

AB5 would have been a nightmare.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Shall I put you down as a supporter of Guaranteed CHEESE Income?


I would rather set up a shoe shine box at the local train station than except free handouts. Then again they say never say never. You might want to forward a link to the application process just in case. 😁


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

People aren't turning down livable wage jobs. They're refusing to settle for jobs with no benefits and meager pay.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> People aren't turning down livable wage jobs. They're refusing to settle for jobs with no benefits and meager pay.


We see examples like this on these forums daily:
People aren't turning down livable wage *gigs*. They're refusing to settle for *gigs* with no benefits and meager pay.


----------



## jtk131604 (Apr 12, 2017)

When they say things like the job market is hot, they are simply fudging the words just like they have been fudging the numbers about the economy for 15 plus years.

They lie.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I would rather set up a shoe shine box at the local train station


I suspect that you'd have *very* little business these days. But some would Cash app or PayPal you just because they feel sorry for a dumbass trying to make a living in a defunct trade.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> We see examples like this on these forums daily:
> People aren't turning down livable wage *gigs*. They're refusing to settle for *gigs* with no benefits and meager pay.


Yet people are doing gig work full-time where pay is substantially down and no benefits because they want the flexibility.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> I suspect that you'd have *very* little business these days. But some would Cash app or PayPal you just because they feel sorry for a dumbass trying to make a living in a defunct trade.


Where are these kind and passionate individuals? Please point them out and I will be forever indebted to you. Do I have to claim these donations on my taxes? Can I count on you to lead by example? It's getting so bad I have to syphon gas out of my neighbors car late night with a garden hose in the wee hours.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/video/never-seen-jobs-market-hot-161323310.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes people gotta work 2 jobs to get by.

But yeah great depression is coming.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Yet people are doing gig work full-time where pay is substantially down and no benefits because they want the flexibility.










This is my area at 10:30 on a Monday night .... too saturated now to even make anything


----------

